# Time to buy a new snowblower



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have an old Toro CCR2000 that I will finally be getting rid of, then I will need to buy a new snow blower.

Its narrowed it down to 2.

The Toro QZR721 and the Simplicity 1222ee

Comparing the 2 of them here are the features.

Toro QZR721

212cc engine (Chinese Made)
21" Width
2yr warranty
7"x1.5" wheels
Turning radius 210 
Zip deflector and chute control *
Steel auger with rubber paddles 
Throws snow 35ft *
Weight 83lbs
 
Toro 38743 Power Clear 721 QZR 21" 212cc 4-Cycle Single Stage Snow Blower w/ Zip & Quick Shoot


Simplicity 1222ee 

250cc Briggs and Stratton Snow Series 1150 engine (Chinese Made) *
Electric Start *
22" Width" *
3 yr warranty *
8"x2" wheels *
Halogen Headlight *
Electric Chute Control * (Chute deflector is manual)
Snow shredder auger, steel serrated surface with rubber paddles 
Throws snow 30ft
Turning radius 200
Weight 98lbs

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Simplicity-1696517-Snow-Thrower/p14056.html

I know the Toro has a very good reputation, however the simplicity looks to have a couple better features, electric start, better warranty, headlight.

I do like the fact that the Simplicty has the engine exposed. It makes it easier to change spark plug, oil, etc. 

The simplicity is more expensive though.

I live in Colorado, near Denver on a corner lot that has a 3 car garage with about 175ft of sidewalk to clear. 

What would you buy?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I will always put TORO first. even though I am not real big on there new stuff.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm considering both of these models (seemingly in addition to just about every other Toro SS or two stage!) though I would get the 721 QZE with electric start for a bit more money. 

I had the Simplicity SS922EE previously which had a smaller engine and did not have the snow shredder auger and it was a beast for it's size so I can't imagine how well the 1222 would perform. I sold it because the rubber in the auger is straight and kept "catching" in the grooves of the drive. I'm hoping to go look at the 122 later this week and see if that changed on the snow shredder. BTW, the plug on the B & S engine on the 922 still required removing a small cover - not sure if it is still the same but I think it is. Not a big deal but it isn't as exposed as the rest of the engine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That snowblowers direct price is pretty good on the simplicity. If you don't have a Simplicity dealer near you you can look at the machine at Sears. They are Briggs machines online sears shows it for $788:smiley-confused009: Snapper has the same model if you have a Snapper dealer close by. Just different colors and stickers. Personally I'd look for a late model Toro 3650 on CL, but I like the 2 stroke single stagers.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

steeve725 said:


> <snip>
> 
> I live in Colorado, near Denver on a corner lot that has a 3 car garage with about 175ft of sidewalk to clear.
> 
> What would you buy?


A two stage machine. :icon-hgtg:

Don't you get a lot of snow in Denver? I suppose if you're out there every hour or three during a storm the single stage machine is fine though if I had a 3-car garage and that much to clear I'd look at a two stage machine. You can get an Ariens Sno-Tek 24" machine for about the same money as the Simplicity and clear more snow, piling it higher.

If the single stage machine is all you can use, I'd go with the Simplicity for the increased power and features.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Short answer, Toro. JMHO but they are great machines. I'm in the market for another used one myself.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Short answer, Toro. JMHO but they are great machines. I'm in the market for another used one myself.


I'm not familiar with actually using a single stage, so I'm asking if you could explain what one of those does that your Sno-Tek 7/24 is not capable of doing?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

PixMan said:


> I'm not familiar with actually using a single stage, so I'm asking if you could explain what one of those does that your Sno-Tek 7/24 is not capable of doing?


Single stage is lighter (duh), smaller (less storage space), easier to maneuver (see lighter + smaller), quicker (will go as fast as you can run with under 6" of snow), and cleans down to the pavement since its rubber blades actually scuff up the concrete as it goes.

A lot of people like to have one of each for heavy and light snows.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

PixMan said:


> I'm not familiar with actually using a single stage, so I'm asking if you could explain what one of those does that your Sno-Tek 7/24 is not capable of doing?


Most of the snows we get are less than a foot. Anything under 10 inches gets blown away with my ss because they are about 5 times faster than a 2 stage. The sno tek and the Toro 521 only are used in the heavier snows. Most of us in here own at least one of each type and a few more own lots of different machines of either type.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

OK, I already knew they are a bit smaller and lighter (I can read specs), I just didn't know you could "run" with them. 

I guess my view of them is tainted because I saw so many of them this past winter up here where we got hammered and those machines were seriously struggling.

The OP is in Denver and I thought they got dumped on with heavier snows far more frequently than parts of PA.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

PixMan said:


> A two stage machine. :icon-hgtg:
> 
> Don't you get a lot of snow in Denver? I suppose if you're out there every hour or three during a storm the single stage machine is fine though if I had a 3-car garage and that much to clear I'd look at a two stage machine. You can get an Ariens Sno-Tek 24" machine for about the same money as the Simplicity and clear more snow, piling it higher.
> 
> If the single stage machine is all you can use, I'd go with the Simplicity for the increased power and features.


I've had my single stage for several years.

Never had the need for a two-stage.

I only had to use my Toro CCR 2000 3 times last winter and I live close to Denver. 

We do get snow here but big storms probably two to three times per year, other times just a couple inches which is usually melted by the Sun.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had both and I really love the 2 stage when it's time to knock down the end of drive pile the plows leave me. You can do it with a single stage but it's always seemed much harder than it should be unless the snow is light and doesn't get a chance to get sloppy or freeze.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've had both and I really love the 2 stage when it's time to knock down the end of drive pile the plows leave me. You can do it with a single stage but it's always seemed much harder than it should be unless the snow is light and doesn't get a chance to get sloppy or freeze.


I don't have to worry about plows pushing snow to the end of my driveway. 

The city plows the main entrance to our subdivision, nothing more. The hoa only plows the common area sidewalk, nothing more.

I use my SS to take care of the snow at the end of my driveway, then use it to take care of the snow about 2ft in front of my driveway.

I want a SS because it gets down to the pavement.

My neighbor has a 2 stage, and uses maybe a couple times per season, and it leaves 1in or more on his driveway everytime he uses it.

Whats the point of using your snow blower if it leaves snow on the driveway?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Sounds to me like your neighbor's machine is out of adjustment if it's leaving that much. Mine are set to have the auger housing 3mm off the deck, and that's exactly what I get. It's gone as soon as the sun comes out, even on the coldest days.

I may have a light dusting left immediately after finishing, but with the snow I just moved sitting up to 60 feet away it doesn't often blow back onto the clean surface!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Like PixMan pointed out it's likely out of adjustment. On concrete or asphalt you can almost scrape the surface.
Well . . . you can physically scrape the surface but it wears the scraper pretty fast.
Most guys use a paint stirrer under the scraper to set their skids so you do leave a little powder behind that you can ignore or if your OCD gets the best of you just skim off with a shovel. Even with the single there is a bit of snow blown out the front so even though it's squeegeeing the surface there is a certain amount of mist going left and right off the top of the paddles due to the speed they are spinning. Add a little wind and it's not uncommon to run over the driveway with a shovel after using any machine.
Now gravel is a whole different story and leaving some snow is necessary unless you don't might having a rock thrower. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Maybe give this link to your neighbor.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

steeve725 said:


> My neighbor has a 2 stage, and uses maybe a couple times per season, and it leaves 1in or more on his driveway everytime he uses it.
> 
> Whats the point of using your snow blower if it leaves snow on the driveway?


His blower is definitely out of adjustment. As Mr. frog said lots of us use a paint stir stick under the bucket to adjust. Even on the coldest days, if the sun comes out the tiny bit left behind melts rapidly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> His blower is definitely out of adjustment. As Mr. frog said lots of us use a paint stir stick under the bucket to adjust. Even on the coldest days, if the sun comes out the tiny bit left behind melts rapidly.


 it does not get as cold there as it does up here in the frozen tundra.:tongue4::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

PixMan said:


> A two stage machine. :icon-hgtg:
> 
> Don't you get a lot of snow in Denver? I suppose if you're out there every hour or three during a storm the single stage machine is fine though if I had a 3-car garage and that much to clear I'd look at a two stage machine. You can get an Ariens Sno-Tek 24" machine for about the same money as the Simplicity and clear more snow, piling it higher.
> 
> If the single stage machine is all you can use, I'd go with the Simplicity for the increased power and features.


He's got a great point if you have the space go two stage!!!!


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't have the space for a 2 stage, never had a problem with using my SS for the several years I have used it. 

I will stick with a single stage, and am stuck between my 2 choices. Simplicity 1222ee or Toro qzr 721.

My neighbor who has a 2 stage also lives on the other corner lot, not only leaves snow behind when using his 2 stage, takes a lot longer to clean his driveway and sidewalks then I do when using my single stage, even though his 2 stage has a wider path.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok, I found a place to Buy the Toro QZE 721 for $699.00 and the Simplicity 1222ee for $699.00

I was looking at the QZR 721, however I can now get the QZE for the same price as the simplicity.

Both the same price, now it makes my decision harder.

Which to buy?

I really like the innovative self pivoting scraper bar on the Toro, however like the uncovered engine on the simplicity.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

steeve725 said:


> I want a SS because it gets down to the pavement.
> 
> My neighbor has a 2 stage, and uses maybe a couple times per season, and it leaves 1in or more on his driveway everytime he uses it.
> 
> Whats the point of using your snow blower if it leaves snow on the driveway?


What one can do in this case (and I have seen regular plow trucks do the same) is ad some kind of thick ruber stipe insted of the scraper bar (or on front of it if there is room), this will make the blower "scrape down to the pavement" without leaving any marks (same as composite skids), this gets done specially when the driveway has a nice finish to it, and you want to clean it very well without scratching it. (of course as long as there is no ice to scrape).


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, however at this time I am not real concerned with my neighbors SB. 

I am looking to purchase a SS for myself and am stuck between the Toro QZE721 and the Simplicity 1222ee


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

steeve725 said:


> Ok, I found a place to Buy the Toro QZE 721 for $699.00 and the Simplicity 1222ee for $699.00
> 
> I was looking at the QZR 721, however I can now get the QZE for the same price as the simplicity.
> 
> ...


Another SS to consider is the Ariens Path-Pro SS21EC. It has electric start, an exposed engine, handle mount controls and a semi-exposed engine with easy access to the spark plug through the maintenance door and is $599. I was going with the Toro 721 but the fact I have to take the cover off each time to change the spark plug and the cost difference has pulled me toward the Ariens instead.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

steeve725 said:


> Sorry, however at this time I am not real concerned with my neighbors SB.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a SS for myself and am stuck between the Toro QZE721 and the Simplicity 1222ee


Go to the dealer and try both of them see wich one handles better, check consumer reviews and go from there.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You mention storage, but these new singles are large and long, more so than your CCR2000. I think all the singles currently available are overpriced for what they can do. I'd get a 24" Sno Tek and smile when you get the to the EOD. You may read it being 3" wider than the singles, but the singles have more stuff on the side of the auger area to get the usable 20 or so inches of bite. That being said.......
I don't think there's much difference between them. Toro will have a Loncin engine and the Simplicity has Briggs. If I only had the two to pick from I would choose the one that I had the easiest dealer or service center near me. Personally, I'd want no part of the electric chute on the Simplicity. To someone else it may be THE selling point. I watched a couple videos of each and neither is going to sway anybody. Toro has been putting wear item parts available at Home Depot for a few years. Higher priced than online parts places, but no waiting either. If you get the Simplicity you can probably find paddles and stuff at Sears or order online and P/U in store without paying shipping. My experience with Toro is all their painted black metal parts rust almost immediately.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, good point about the size. I have been told about the new Toro snowmaster series. The Toro 724 QXE / 36002


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you just picked the biggest SS there is:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you looked at the Honda? I see a couple on CL the Harmony 520 used for ~$300. Online SBD has the new 720 with a manual chute, manual start for $629 no tax, free shipping. I see no need for an electric start on a Honda product.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I used to think the same way about having electric start and didn't pay extra to get it and rarely used the ones I had. Seemed more trouble finding an outlet and an extension cord.
Two things to consider. One is age, that electric is lookin' better and better as I get closer to getting my senior discount card. The second is if you have some kind of injury to your hand, wrist, shoulder, ... and can't yank that cord as before. If you're into winter sports or just clumsy it's a consideration.
With 16" of snow on the ground and a weak arm that electric start will be your new best friend.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good point about getting older and your body hurting. 

If I plan on spending $700 then electric start it is.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I used to think the same way about having electric start and didn't pay extra to get it and rarely used the ones I had. Seemed more trouble finding an outlet and an extension cord.
> Two things to consider. One is age, that electric is lookin' better and better as I get closer to getting my senior discount card. The second is if you have some kind of injury to your hand, wrist, shoulder, ... and can't yank that cord as before. If you're into winter sports or just clumsy it's a consideration.
> With 16" of snow on the ground and a weak arm that electric start will be your new best friend.


Amen. Worth the piece of mind to have it for the little extra it generally costs.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thought I had it narrowed down to 2 choices for my new Snow Blower.

The Simplicity 1222ee and the Toro QZE 721, however people at my local home depot are really pushing the new Toro Snowmaster. 

Its an odd looking machine. The new snowmaster 724QXE

Introducing the 2015 Toro SnowMaster - This May Be Your Next Snow Thrower - movingsnow.com

Comparing the QZE721 SS and the Snowmaster QXE724

The toro QZE 721, and the QXE 724 have the same size engine - Both have the 212cc engine.

Both have Electric Start.

Thats the only 2 things they have in common.

The Toro QZE721 is more expensive then the Snowmaster QXE724. 

The feature of the personal pace sounds nice, how will it hold up in the super cold?

Like that the snowmaster has its engine exposed. It makes it easier for changing the sparkplug, compared to having to remove the housing on the qze721 to change its spark plug.

11" tires seem small, but they must work. 

I truly believe that Toro puts all there machines to a lot of testing, and the new snowmaster should be no different. Toro has a superior reputation for making one of the top, if not the top snow blower on the market.

It is amazing how much lighter the new snowmaster is compared to the other 2 stage machines and is not much heavier than there smaller toro single stage models. 

Quickstick feature looks to be a great feature, they are proven and have seem to work well. 

The snow master comes with a 3yr warranty, the other SS toro's come with a 2 yr warranty. The simplicity comes with a 3yr warranty.

Am I wasting my time by even looking at the new Snow master? I like to be well informed and do my research as thorough as I can before making a larger purchase such as this.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The Snowmaster is a brand new model so nobody has any real world experience.

Here is the most comprehensive info I've seen so far: 
http://movingsnow.com/2015/2015-tor...1-724-zxr-36002-724-qxe-36003-824-qxe-review/

Also, given that you are at altitude, it might be best to buy from a local dealer who knows that the machine's carburetor needs to be recalibrated or not (and knows how to do it, if required).


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Lots of sales terminology in the release. If you take it at face value, Toro owes all it's previous 2 stage blower owners a refund, and should remove all the current ones from the market:icon-hgtg: They don't list parts yet on their site, so no idea on prices for the "compression scraper" or the "nearly indestructible" transmission. Personally there is a little switcheroo wording and assumptions used in the description for me. Calling the auger an in line 2 stage design, the auger rotates 10 times fast and puts out 25% more snow than the apparently outdated , overweight, slow Power Max series is gimmicky ad talk. 2 stage blower augers run the speed they do to funnel snow to the high speed impeller, nothing more. Lightweight is great for storage, but doesn't translate well to EOD real time snow removal, IMO.
I'd be interested in seeing how they transfer the pto to the auger drive belt. The engine is centered to line up with the drive trans. There obviously needs to be a shaft spun to transfer power to the left side auger belt. Wonder if it's another belt, chain or gear setup to spin that.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody that's been around snowblowers for any amount of time knows that the snow master is NOT a 2 stage snowblower.

Even on Toro's website they have there snowblowers listed in certain categories, electric in one category, single stage in one category, 2 stage in another category and the snowmaster's in a category by themselves.

It is simply a sells tactic to call it a two stage 

Do I agree with it? No. But companies do it quite often.

Were I live they started a new part of my subdivision, the large sales sign out by the road they use that has a large arrow pointing to the new homes. The sign has the exact same name as a gated community near by. You can clearly see it's not part of the gated community. I asked the new builder about it and they told me they know it's not part of the gated community, however it brings buyers in.

It's a sales tactic. 

I know the snowmaster is not a 2 stage, it's a glorified single stage.

Where I live I get several 3"-6" storms and an occasional 6-12" storms, I am considering it in my situation. 

There is no plow that comes through my part of the subdivision so I don't need to worry about the end of my driveway.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Steeve, That being said twice, what's wrong with the CCR2000? Off topic, but how does your street get snow removed?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

My CCR2000 is loud, and pretty smelly. I have had it for sometime, and finally want to get something new. 

As for the snow, believe it or not it gets smashed down by vehicles driving on it and normally the rest melts away.

Unless we have a very large storm then the plow will only plow the main streets going in and out of our subdivision.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are 3 other threads on the Snowmaster if you didn't see them.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...882-toro-snowmaster-store-1st-impression.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/62369-snowmaster-824qxe.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/61665-2016-toro-models.html


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Just bought a new 724 QXE last night to supplement my Honda 621 and I am in love so far. Its a nice machine between the HUGE and heavy 2 stagers and a single stage non propelled. Can't wait for snow! Ya know, not EVERYONE wants a 300 lb monster to clear 7" snow


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations NJHonda


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have decided to most likely wait on buying the 724qxe, my ccr2000 will get me through this season again. It has new paddles and new scraper bar. Besides it will let me see how snowmaster performs for others.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks!!



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Congratulations NJHonda


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Toro has a fine rep and Im sure they tested the new snowmaster series well before releasing it to the public. Im sure it will be a fine machine



steeve725 said:


> I have decided to most likely wait on buying the 724qxe, my ccr2000 will get me through this season again. It has new paddles and new scraper bar. Besides it will let me see how snowmaster performs for others.


----------

